# Springfield hunting.



## acuralvr06 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have been mushroom hunting the Springfield area for about 7 years now, and have had some success in finding them in center city, as well as the outskirts of town. Tend to find them in weird, unpredictable patterns, although I do notice they will hardly grow in highly littered areas. Here in the next few days, I plan on hunting out of town, and cannot decide whether to head south or north. Anyways, here are some pix from last Saturday's inner-city solo mushroom hunt:

[/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0142_zps6de189db.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0143_zpsec91e19c.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0145_zps044956ef.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0152_zps6d2e4b5c.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0160_zpsb0042a68.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0141_zps8966c6cc.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0097_zpsc1ee9304.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s234.photobucket.com/user/paul06660/media/IMAG0095_zpsc02c8ff9.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice pics! It's cool you find them in the center of town!


----------

